# iPhone FAQ



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

AS OF AUGUST 6th:
http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...rs-all-upgrades-now-199-299-a.html#post712657

AS OF AUGUST 7th:
http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...-upgrade-eligibility-3-months.html#post713257



HowEver said:


> I've heard that Rogers is now upgrading *all* existing customers with Tier 1 (the lowest level of) eligibility (meaning, you may be entitled to more savings depending how much money Rogers has retrieved from your pockets since you last upgraded, placing you on a higher Tier) as follows:
> 
> 8GB iPhone for $249 (with a $50 credit if you have a monthly voice plan of over $31) and
> 16GB for $349 (with a $50 credit if you have a monthly voice plan of over $31).
> ...



------------------


Okay, this is lifted from another site, which I'm not going to credit, where it was posted by a known Rogers' employee. I'll add more if it clarifies, if possible, and complete the links if possible.




> iPhone FAQ's
> *I hate the 4 generic iPhone plans on the website , can I pick another plan?
> *
> Yes. You can pick:
> ...


*To be clear, there is no non-contract price right now.
*


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks HowEver.

I was right about the $249 for the 8GB iPhone for non-199-eligible-customers. I guess I'll be paying "8GB = 249 + 35 Admin" - however I'm going to call Rogers right now and ask which "tier" i'm in. I'll report back quickly.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I called - I am in Teir 3 - but if I wait for my billing cycle to end I will be in Teir 4 she said. This works out well because my billing cycle ends on the 10th of every month - iPhone comes out on the 11th.

*HUP Tier 4: 249+NOAdmin +tax - 50 bill credit*

So it looks like I'll be paying.... $231.37 - ish. Works for me, that's less than if I would be paying the regular $199

The rep however gave me the tone as if I was an idiot for believing this, saying that it is speculation. Then again, what does she know?


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

uPhone said:


> I called - I am in Teir 3 - but if I wait for my billing cycle to end I will be in Teir 4 she said. This works out well because my billing cycle ends on the 10th of every month - iPhone comes out on the 11th.
> 
> *HUP Tier 4: 249+NOAdmin +tax - 50 bill credit*
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, can you give us a ballpark figure that puts you into that tier of pricing for the iPhone?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

hugerobots! said:


> If you don't mind me asking, can you give us a ballpark figure that puts you into that tier of pricing for the iPhone?


Sure, on average about $450 - $550 per month. This is for 2 cell phone lines combined on one Rogers Wireless bill.

I'm curious how this teir thing works. The bills are around the same every month yet somehow I'm being upgraded to Teir 4 on Thursday.


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

*Teirs*

I was in a Rogers today and the rep explained the teirs. Teirs are based on revenue generated since your last hardware upgrade. Teir 4 means they've generated $2000 from your account since your last HUP and Teir 5 is $2500 generated. I called into customer service today and they did confirm which teir I'm in and told me my price for an iPhone on Friday.


----------



## DoubleStop (Jul 1, 2008)

> The Promotional Requirement for the iPhone is that u need to have a base price plan (MSF) of MORE THAN $30 (so basically $35 base or more) to get that pricing.
> 
> Example: 35 Mega Incoming + 6.95 + 0.50 = met requirement
> Example: 25 Mega Incoming + 6.95 + 0.50 + 100 US add on mins = does not meet requirement
> ...


so correct me if i am wrong, but if i can still choose a $25 voice only plan and i just do not recieve the $50 billing credit?


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a $25 base plan and a $20 Value pack (minus some $$ thanks to retentions) and I want to keep that plan as I'm not giving Rogers a penny for data until they come up with better plans.

I'm teir 5, but won't be eligible for the $50 because my base plan is too low. Do I still get the 8GB iPhone for $224 + No Admin?

EDIT: Nevermind. I read closer and found that that's exactly what I'll pay. Thanks!


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

So I guess I have to wait to get it. I'm pissed. Im going to go and ask if i can buy out my contract but keep my plan and get the phone on a 3-year deal.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Unless you upgraded your cell phone and signed a new contract last week, don't guess, phone. Pick up your phone, call Rogers. It is possible that you are guessing wrong. If you get the answer you want, have the Rogers person make a note on your account and get a confirmation number for it. If you don't get the answer you want, thank the person, and call back.

Alternatively, you could stay "pissed" and never know if your guess is a wrong guess.

At the worst, you might have to wait a period of time. At best, you might not.



g.c.87 said:


> So I guess I have to wait to get it. I'm pissed. Im going to go and ask if i can buy out my contract but keep my plan and get the phone on a 3-year deal.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*How to activate your shiny smudgy new iPhone 3G with data only, that is, no voice pla*

This is another uncredited borrowing from a reliable source who is known to (1) work for Rogers and (2) share eponymously on the internet.



> DATA ONLY FOR iPHONE
> 
> Unlike BlackBerrys and other Data devices, Rogers will not have a iPhone data only promotion. Meaning you wont get a promotional price of the iPhone if signing a 3 year data only commitment
> 
> ...


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

*Some extra Q&A*

Q: Do I really need an iPhone?

A: Yes you do as its call the Jesus phone and you might be barred from city centers like Toronto, Montreal, and Vancouver if you don't have one.

Q: Why is the iPhone expensive to operate?

A: Well data is a big part of a network and from time to time things come along that allow us to take advantage and recouperate some costs. The iPhone is one of those things as people are willing to line up like idiots for 2+ weeks for something as trivial as a phone w/ and iPod on it.

Q: Will I be able to purchase the phone w/o contract?

A: Sure there really is no other carrier that can offer 3G in Canada so knock yourself out.

Q: Will the iPhone make me popular at bars or clubs?

A: Yeah, but only because people might kick your ass to get yours.

Q: Will Rogers sell Apple's latest and greatest: Empty boxes filled with fresh Wyomming air?

A: Yes, but as of yet we don't have any data plans on that yet.


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Unless you upgraded your cell phone and signed a new contract last week, don't guess, phone. Pick up your phone, call Rogers. It is possible that you are guessing wrong. If you get the answer you want, have the Rogers person make a note on your account and get a confirmation number for it. If you don't get the answer you want, thank the person, and call back.
> 
> Alternatively, you could stay "pissed" and never know if your guess is a wrong guess.
> 
> At the worst, you might have to wait a period of time. At best, you might not.


I already called. That's why I'm pissed. Apparently there will be a price to buy out of contract released according to the CSR I spoke to, but it has yet to be released. I'm hearing from some that there might not be any non-contract phone, that it will cost $3500. My issue was that I never bought a subsidized phone from them and yet they're not willing to give me the iphone subsidized as i could have but didn't do. At the very least they should allow me to upgrade. I just signed a contract for a plan I wanted (my buddy had the same one and I had to sign a 3-year contract to get the sweet deal I got).


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

uPhone said:


> Sure, on average about $450 - $550 per month. This is for 2 cell phone lines combined on one Rogers Wireless bill.
> 
> I'm curious how this teir thing works. The bills are around the same every month yet somehow I'm being upgraded to Teir 4 on Thursday.


Hi, sorry, I'm a former American so I don't know much of anything about Canadian monthly plan pricing. I use my jailbroken iPhone on Fido (and wifi spots for data) which has worked out beautifully so far.

Could you explain to me (in a PM if this is painfully obvious to everyone but me) how two cell phones can generate a monthly bill equivalent to a small house payment?

I mean, this is SIX TIMES the monthly bill my wife and I had in the states. For that price, I have to assume you just didn't mention that Rogers handles your cable tv + movie channels to all six of your TVs, highest-speed home internet, unlimited data and voice on both phones and a skybox seat at your local stadium.

That's what *I'D* expect to get for ~$600/month ... but I'm used to American rates, you see ...


----------



## Megs_29 (Sep 25, 2007)

Does anyone know if visual voicemail (8 bucks a month) will work on a 1st Gen phone?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

chas_m said:


> I mean, this is SIX TIMES the monthly bill my wife and I had in the states. For that price, I have to assume you just didn't mention that Rogers handles your cable tv + movie channels to all six of your TVs, highest-speed home internet, unlimited data and voice on both phones and a skybox seat at your local stadium.
> 
> That's what *I'D* expect to get for ~$600/month ... but I'm used to American rates, you see ...


I'm glad someone else said it.

Sometimes when I get cold, I like to throw a stack of 20's into my woodburning stove.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info, HowEver! It really helps to make plans for the weekend!

I think that what I find most frustrating is the "magic" words that are needed to penetrate the beauraucracy. Other people have pointed this out, but this release provided the perfect opportunity for Rogers to evolve towards a more customer- focused operation, not just release new revenue streams. The fact that to get what we want, we need to know "HUP Tiers" and "V4Data Plans" tells me that Rogers is just too opaque to be efficient. Would make a great case study for an MBA... (Masters of Business Administration, not MacBook Air).


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

HowEver said:


> This is another uncredited borrowing from a reliable source who is known to (1) work for Rogers and (2) share eponymously on the internet.


I am curious, is this the same person you mentioned that gave you the $30 unlimted data news?


----------



## definetheline (Mar 10, 2007)

So let me just clarify this. If I don't have a Rogers contract or phone at the moment, and I am a first time customer, I will have to pay $349 for the 16GB iPhone + $35 + taxes = $433.92

Then in a couple weeks, I will get my $50 bill credit back, meaning that I would have payed $383.92 for the phone.

Is that correct?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> I am curious, is this the same person you mentioned that gave you the $30 unlimted data news?


Nope.



definetheline said:


> So let me just clarify this. If I don't have a Rogers contract or phone at the moment, and I am a first time customer, I will have to pay $349 for the 16GB iPhone + $35 + taxes = $433.92
> 
> Then in a couple weeks, I will get my $50 bill credit back, meaning that I would have payed $383.92 for the phone.
> 
> Is that correct?


You get the taxes back on the $50 since it's a bill credit, and not a coupon or the like.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Why would you believe the $3500 out of contract price? That's practically the price for buying an iPhone 3G *and* paying the contract for 3 years.

As for not getting a phone before, and now expecting a subsidized price, you had the choice when you signed up, and you declined. You could have kept that phone as a backup, or sold it, or just waved it in the air. Your choice.

Still, when you qualify for an upgrade is not tied to your contract date, unless it has been too soon. If you are a really new customer, your best bet might be calling the Rogers retention line and seeing what you get offered, once the iPhone starts showing up as a retentions offer. Or do what I suggested: call back and try again, after Friday.

In the past, new phones haven't been offered on upgrade right away; there has always been a delay. It's no surprise companies want to sign new customers first. It's just a surprise when new customers don't take the advantages on offer.




g.c.87 said:


> I already called. That's why I'm pissed. Apparently there will be a price to buy out of contract released according to the CSR I spoke to, but it has yet to be released. I'm hearing from some that there might not be any non-contract phone, that it will cost $3500. My issue was that I never bought a subsidized phone from them and yet they're not willing to give me the iphone subsidized as i could have but didn't do. At the very least they should allow me to upgrade. I just signed a contract for a plan I wanted (my buddy had the same one and I had to sign a 3-year contract to get the sweet deal I got).


----------



## petero1818 (Jul 2, 2008)

chas_m said:


> Could you explain to me (in a PM if this is painfully obvious to everyone but me) how two cell phones can generate a monthly bill equivalent to a small house payment?
> 
> I mean, this is SIX TIMES the monthly bill my wife and I had in the states. For that price, I have to assume you just didn't mention that Rogers handles your cable tv + movie channels to all six of your TVs, highest-speed home internet, unlimited data and voice on both phones and a skybox seat at your local stadium.
> 
> That's what *I'D* expect to get for ~$600/month ... but I'm used to American rates, you see ...


I dont know how he did it, however I have routinely paid over $150 for one line and when I travel in the USA my bills often hit close to $300. The problem is you have to pay roaming charges or buy a roaming airtime package which adds anywhere between 30-100 dollars to your account. If you dont buy a package it gets even worse. Also If you use your wireless device for data in the US, you are getting billed at the extortion rate of $3/MB. so, if you are somoeone that uses your phone alot for work or pleasure, and travels to the US with any frequency, its not that hard to do.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

petero1818 said:


> I dont know how he did it, however I have routinely paid over $150 for one line and when I travel in the USA my bills often hit close to $300. The problem is you have to pay roaming charges or buy a roaming airtime package which adds anywhere between 30-100 dollars to your account. If you dont buy a package it gets even worse. Also If you use your wireless device for data in the US, you are getting billed at the extortion rate of $3/MB. so, if you are somoeone that uses your phone alot for work or pleasure, and travels to the US with any frequency, its not that hard to do.


Why don't you just buy US long distance minutes (in increments of $5 from Rogers) or buy a US SIM card for an unlocked GSM phone, and forward your line to that one?

As for roaming at $3/MB, you could buy a month to month GSM phone in the US, on contract, and still pay less.


----------



## petero1818 (Jul 2, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Why don't you just buy US long distance minutes (in increments of $5 from Rogers) or buy a US SIM card for an unlocked GSM phone, and forward your line to that one?
> 
> As for roaming at $3/MB, you could buy a month to month GSM phone in the US, on contract, and still pay less.


AS far as the US long distance minutes, that doesnt help you in the US,. you have to buy Rogers roaming packages which are:
$40 for 60 min
$60 120 
$75 240 
$120 480 
$170 720 
$320 1,440 

Yes you are correct you could purchase pay as you go but if you wat to be reached on your normal sim card for voice that doesnt help you. I did not say it was the cheapest way to go, its just the way most business people I know do it. We cant all carry 3 phones.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

chas_m said:


> Hi, sorry, I'm a former American so I don't know much of anything about Canadian monthly plan pricing. I use my jailbroken iPhone on Fido (and wifi spots for data) which has worked out beautifully so far.
> 
> Could you explain to me (in a PM if this is painfully obvious to everyone but me) how two cell phones can generate a monthly bill equivalent to a small house payment?
> 
> ...


But people pay, so why should a company change their price? They complain and then they still pay.  If my customers complained about price but still stayed why should I change my price.

The market (the customer) will pay. So all the people here complaining and still buying an iPhone are the problem. And then they say its the lack of competition. But is it? Do you think that if a competitor was allowed to enter the scene they would charge any less? I don't think so.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

$30 for 6GB.

Rogers.com


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

HowEver said:


> $30 for 6GB.
> 
> Rogers.com


I am all over that like a fat kid on a candy bar.:clap: :clap:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Given that in the space of a few months, Rogers has gone from 4MB for $25, to a $7 unlimited on vision phones (with video messaging, etc.), to $30/300 MB and things like the $50/flex plan, and now are offering *6GB for $30 on any in-market plan*, it doesn't seem quite so bad.

So, was it their plan all along or did the complainers force their hand? I don't really care.

And for those who will now say Bell and Telus have unlimited for less, a soft-capped unlimited reeks beside a real 6GB/$30 plan.

Viva la revolution!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Question about Visual Voice mail, Is it worth it?


----------



## jerkjosh (Jul 3, 2008)

When I call 1888-ROGERS1 to check my tier, I got forwarded to 4 different departments before hanging up. After saying "talk to representative", what department should I talk to, to find out my tier I fall in? (ie. What do I say?)...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

jerkjosh said:


> When I call 1888-ROGERS1 to check my tier, I got forwarded to 4 different departments before hanging up. After saying "talk to representative", what department should I talk to, to find out my tier I fall in? (ie. What do I say?)...


If you're a corporate customer, ask for corporate upgrades. If a regular customer, anyone should be able to help you.

If you're unhappy, ask for "customer relations."


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Announcement:

On sale July 11th at *9:00 a.m.*

Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone


With fast 3G wireless technology, Maps with GPS, support for enterprise features like Microsoft Exchange, and the new App Store, iPhone 3G puts even more features at your fingertips. And like the original iPhone, it combines three products in one - a revolutionary phone, a widescreen iPod, and a breakthrough Internet device with rich HTML email and full web browsing. iPhone 3G. It redefines what a mobile phone can do - again.
More information on the iPhone 3G
Participating Retail Locations


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Im getting the MapQuest.Exec.1 error '80020009' when I click on participating retail locations. 

I wasn't getting this 2 hours ago when I was calling around using that same page.


----------



## definetheline (Mar 10, 2007)

uPhone said:


> Im getting the MapQuest.Exec.1 error '80020009' when I click on participating retail locations.
> 
> I wasn't getting this 2 hours ago when I was calling around using that same page.


Same problem here. It worked a couple hours ago though. I'm a bit confused about the time of launch. 8AM, 9AM, or 10AM?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Well when the site was working, I saw everything from 9:00AM, to 9:30AM, to 10:00 to 10:30 under store hours. 

Maybe all participating retailers will have an earlier opening at 9:00AM?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

The DBA hs not added the column name ''iPhone_and_Access'' to the database for the query to run which shows which locations have the well ''iPhone_and_Access''.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The store locator for iPhone goodness worked for me just now.


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

Question:

The new data (to be in practice tomorrow) indicates that current users who wish to have the $30 promotional plan will receive 6gb rather than the 400mb, gratis. Although it's grey on the association to users who sign up for the $60 iPhone plan. 

What are you thoughts on that $60 iPhone plan having the same 6gb data bucket as well?

Thanks in advance for any speculation/evidence available.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey hugerobots, 

You wont get the 6GB of data with the 400MB/60$ iPhone plan let alone any other iPhone plan.

The 6GB for 30$ is a completely seperate plan from the iPhone, and can be used for any phone that transmits using internet data through the EDGE or 3G network. 

If 400MB isnt enough for you, just like it isn't for most of us, you're much much better off just building your plan a la carte.


----------



## kezia (Mar 7, 2008)

My dad just went to a corporate-owned Rogers in St. Catharines, ON.

He and I both have corporate accounts (his is through a group of some sort, mine is through Empire Theaters who I used to work for). The person at that store told him that we CANNOT purchase an iPhone in-store because we have corporate accounts. We can only purchase over the phone.

Just letting everyone know who has one of these accounts.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

uPhone said:


> Hey hugerobots,
> 
> You wont get the 6GB of data with the 400MB/60$ iPhone plan let alone any other iPhone plan.
> 
> ...


It seemed to me that it's $60 + $30 for the iPhone 150 plan with 6GB of data instead of 400MB. So price isn't really coming down. For the most part, I think the media got it wrong.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

twolf3232 said:


> It seemed to me that it's $60 + $30 for the iPhone 150 plan with 6GB of data instead of 400MB. So price isn't really coming down. For the most part, I think the media got it wrong.


It's not adding it to one of the tiered iPhone plans. 
The $30/6GB can be added to any "in-market" voice plan to bring it to a customized data/voice package that you yourself choose.


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

Well that sort of sucks then. Right now I'm on the $30 plan with $15 options. If I were to add the $30 data plan my bill will be well over $90 after tax and fees. If I were to get onto the iPhone plan, it would be under around $76. Quite a difference.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

hugerobots! said:


> Well that sort of sucks then. Right now I'm on the $30 plan with $15 options. If I were to add the $30 data plan my bill will be well over $90 after tax and fees. If I were to get onto the iPhone plan, it would be under around $76. Quite a difference.


And this is what people need to decide. If your need a great calling package or huge data then the "prepackaged" plans they originally announced probably aren't right for you. Conversely, if you know you won't be using much Edge data (relying on WiFi) and you barely make calls then one of the prepackaged deals might not be so bad.

If you plan on blistering through the data then the $90 for 6GB is still much better than what you would have gotten, especially if you have a great voice plan.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

But also consider that your needs might change down the line. After having this phone for a while, you might find that your EDGE/3G data was more than you had anticipated. And if you decide this after August 31st, you wont have the option to get the 6GB.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You can forget phoning for a corporate upgrade as well.

At the moment, so it seems, there is *no* corporate pricing for the iPhone 3G.

Things are changing quickly, and exceptions might be made, but as of now, it appears that this can't be done.



kezia said:


> My dad just went to a corporate-owned Rogers in St. Catharines, ON.
> 
> He and I both have corporate accounts (his is through a group of some sort, mine is through Empire Theaters who I used to work for). The person at that store told him that we CANNOT purchase an iPhone in-store because we have corporate accounts. We can only purchase over the phone.
> 
> Just letting everyone know who has one of these accounts.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

HowEver said:


> You can forget phoning for a corporate upgrade as well.
> 
> At the moment, so it seems, there is *no* corporate pricing for the iPhone 3G.
> 
> Things are changing quickly, and exceptions might be made, but as of now, it appears that this can't be done.


I figured as much... they usually courier me my new phones which requires a wait... Just as well. I'm still considering whether I want to *cave* at this point.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Come on, jawknee.

Get Rogered with us!!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

uPhone said:


> Come on, jawknee.
> 
> Get Rogered with us!!


Um, if he's corporate, he can't--yet.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Um, if he's corporate, he can't--yet.


Ok, way to take something a little to far.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

uPhone said:


> Come on, jawknee.
> 
> Get Rogered with us!!


I could use a good Rogering little buddy... believe me...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

jawknee said:


> I could use a good Rogering little buddy... believe me...


Yeah, and he said *I* took it too far.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

jawknee said:


> I could use a good Rogering little buddy... believe me...


Hahahahahah, 

Okay, for light Rogering please refer to the $60 iPhone plan. For heavy please refer to the $115 iPhone plan.

Too too far?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Yeah, and he said *I* took it too far.


I dunno, I've been speaking with a british accent all day... over-using the word "Roger" in all it's forms... If there's one person that you can depend on taking it to that "next level" it's me. I like to "turn it up a notch"


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

uPhone said:


> Hahahahahah,
> 
> Okay, for light Rogering please refer to the $60 iPhone plan. For heavy please refer to the $115 iPhone plan.
> 
> Too too far?


what if I want heavy with the $30 strap-on?

ew. EWW!


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, I'm considering contacting Merriam Webster to have them ad "Rogers Wireless is rogering its customers" as an example to the term "roger", to the next edition of the dictionary.

*turns it up 2 notches*


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

$15/month Visual Voicemail iPhone "Value" Pack:

- Visual voicemail
- Call display with Name display
- 2500 send/unlimited received text messages
- Who Called

The code for the value pack are:
VP1P15F if you have the DAT6GBX3 data plan attached
VP15RBBWM if you have the BB6GBIS3 data plan attached


----------



## lanbo (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a question.. if the only services I have with Rogers is cable would the iPhone cost $199/299? Would that count as a "new" custumer? Thank you if you can help me.


----------



## benfrith (Jul 7, 2008)

as long as your new as a wireless customer you should be ok


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Rogers just announced to its employees that the iPhone 3G can be activated with family plans, as long as it remains a three year term.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Rogers just announced to its employees that the iPhone 3G can be activated with family plans, as long as it remains a three year term.


They just told me "no" to the Couples Plan at a Fido store...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

HowEver - Thanks for posting this here. It really made getting my plan and everything set up very quickly which meant much less of a headache when going to activate.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Chealion said:


> HowEver - Thanks for posting this here. It really made getting my plan and everything set up very quickly which meant much less of a headache when going to activate.


You're welcome!

If only Rogers/fido had made things easier by taking care of all the details in advance, posting them all to their website, making the information easy to find, read and understand... and fair to all customers.

After all this, I'm waiting for corporate pricing to be announced. The good news is that their "placeholder" price dropped from the ridiculous $3000/$3500 to $599/$699 within a day. By tomorrow, my iPhone 3G should be free ; ) . (Seriously, I'm on the highest corporate tier. It _should_ be free.)

This is what Rogers is sending business reps (with which to advise their corporate customers):

“We really appreciate your interest in obtaining the latest Apple iPhone technology from Rogers. However, currently Rogers is working on developing the processes and pricing required to enable our valued business customers to purchase the iphone. 

Rogers wants to ensure these processes are accurate and seamless for our business customers to obtain an Apple iPhone using their Business account. At this time we do not have a confirmed date for the release of the Apple iPhone to the business market, but recommend you continue to check Rogers.com and/or refer to your sales/account representative.

Until the launch date is confirmed it is recommended, if you are still interest in purchasing now, you are advised to follow the consumer process/pricing. Once again thanks for your interest in the Apple iphone and we look forward to signing you up shortly.”


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Again from another site, here's a comparison showing why for consumer plans you might choose one of the non-iPhone Rogers plans rather than the $60+ voice/data iPhone-specific plans.



> Just to do a quick compare:
> 
> *iPhone $60 plan + $15 pack *=
> 150 daytime minutes, unlimited evenings and weekends, 400MB of data, visual voice mail, caller id, 2575 SMS, hotspot access.
> ...


----------

